# Guys, help me out with this...



## distraughtfromtexas (Apr 25, 2013)

Fantasizing about other women while having sex with your wife...healthy or not? Not celebrities, but actual women you interact with on a daily basis? Normal? If so, to what extent?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't think it's normal, meaning I don't think too many guys do it and, if they do, they don't do it very often.

I don't think guys, for the most part, do it with one woman while fantasizing about another, even celebrities.

I think it's more common for women to be with one guy and fantasize about another.

That's just my opinion based on hearing people talk over the years.


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

No not okay and not normal. Just not okay on any level what desecration of something wonderful.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

I never have personally. I'm so visual that all I need is what is right there before me.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Not celebrities and certainly not anyone IRL.

Uhuh nor my normal.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't. But I can understand it. For some men sex with the wife becomes ho-hum and they have to fantasize to stay, um, interested. Is it wrong? Yeah, but for men with low sex drives (or age or ed...) it may be what it takes if their sex life is uninteresting to them.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Why are you asking, distraught?


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

It is not healthy. 
I am worried that you will not be honest with your partner. And this smacks of hypocrisy. Bad.
Why sould you think about some other woman, dude?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Never done it, but I pick really hot women to do in the first place.


----------



## distraughtfromtexas (Apr 25, 2013)

alte Dame said:


> Why are you asking, distraught?


WH tells me he's been doing it since before we were married. He tells me this after confessing he went to a happy ending massage place when we were engaged but didn't actually go in. Apparently he had gone to those places before he met me. I always gave him sex whenever he wanted, didn't gain any weight, tried new positions, took care of myself, etc. It just doesn't seem right to me. But wondered if I was off base in my thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## distraughtfromtexas (Apr 25, 2013)

AngryandUsed said:


> It is not healthy.
> I am worried that you will not be honest with your partner. And this smacks of hypocrisy. Bad.
> Why sould you think about some other woman, dude?


I'm not the dude. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

It would be unusual for me. Maybe once in a while I will think of an ex. But never someone I haven't actually been with. More common would be to fantasize about dirty talking and what I would be saying if I thought she would react well.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

distraughtfromtexas said:


> WH tells me he's been doing it since before we were married. He tells me this after confessing he went to a happy ending massage place when we were engaged but didn't actually go in. Apparently he had gone to those places before he met me. I always gave him sex whenever he wanted, didn't gain any weight, tried new positions, took care of myself, etc. It just doesn't seem right to me. But wondered if I was off base in my thinking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I dont think it is normal for a man to think about other woman during intercourse.

IMHO, it is an insult to the act of love.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

JustPuzzled said:


> Never. When I am getting busy with Mrs. Puzzled I am focused on her and her alone. Other thoughts, and that includes thoughts of other women, are a turn off.
> 
> *I will add that I have, at times, tried to reconstruct transit maps in my head during sex as a means of "holding off".*


Margaret Thatcher Naked On A Cold Day! - YouTube


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

You seem to be finding out more and more. Is your H volunteering all this info because of counseling?

I'm sorry. You must be starting to feel that you never knew your H at all. I hope you won't take his revelations as a blow to your ego. I think to do that is natural, but the more he confides, the more it really seems to be completely, totally on him.


----------

